# [SOLVED] RuneScape FPS problem



## Obsoleet (May 14, 2011)

Hi, I've recently noticed major FPS problems Runescape which is an online game which you might be familiar with.. About half the time, the FPS is about 20-30+, running smoothly, but after a while the CPU hits around 80-100%, and the game gets very slow to about 5-10 FPS and gradually back up to 20-30. I'm not sure if this is normal, and what is the cause of this, I've scanned my computer and there are no threats. I've tried rebooting to factory settings aswell, but nothing changes. This happens in any case, wether I have many processes running or hardly any. Left 4 Dead seems to have this aswell. 

I'm using a Dell Inspiron 1546, here's what I know about it:

Processor	AMD Turion™ X2 RM-74 Dual-Core Processor
- 2.2 GHz
- 1.8 GHz HT (3600 MT/s)
- 2 x 512 KB L2 Cache
Operating System	Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium
RAM	- 4GB installed RAM
- DDR2
- Up to 8GB maximum RAM capacity
Graphics card	ATI RadeonTM HD 4330 graphics card
- 512MB dedicated video memory

If anyone could help that would be great


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: RuneScape FPS problem*

Hi, welcome to TSF

Leave Task Manager open on the desktop showing the Processes tab while playing a fullscreen game, then hit alt-tab when the framerates drop to see which process has the highest CPU usage. It could be something running in the background slowing down the game.

Have you tried disabling your antivirus?

Have you installed the AMD Dual Core Optimizer?


----------



## Obsoleet (May 14, 2011)

*Re: RuneScape FPS problem*



koala said:


> Hi, welcome to TSF
> 
> Leave Task Manager open on the desktop showing the Processes tab while playing a fullscreen game, then hit alt-tab when the framerates drop to see which process has the highest CPU usage. It could be something running in the background slowing down the game.
> 
> ...


Thanks ^^

I tried that with L4D, and it's at a constant speed of about 10-15 FPS for some reason. :/ I'll try with Runescape. The antivirus was already disabled, and the download link seems to be broken. I'll message again when I have some results.


----------



## Obsoleet (May 14, 2011)

*Re: RuneScape FPS problem*

When the frame rate drops, a process named csrss.exe usually jumps to about 2-5 under CPU. csrss.exe's priority is permanently set as high and I cannot change it, and I get a message saying "The operation could not be completed. Access is denied.". I've heard about virus writers exploiting it's name, but this one is located C:\WINDOWS\System32, which usually indicates it is legit, from what I've heard.. I'm not sure the small CPU jump is effecting the FPS, or the fact that it's set at high. Could it be anything else? Thanks again.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: RuneScape FPS problem*

2-5% for csrss.exe is nothing to worry about, and won't affect your framerates.

Click the CPU column header in Task Manager to re-order the list, highest to lowest, so you can see more clearly which process is using the most. Also, make sure the '_Show processes from all users_' box is ticked so all the entries are displayed.

The Optimizer link is working for me. I've downloaded the file and attached it below (DCO_1.1.4.zip - 4mb), so you can download from here instead.


----------



## Obsoleet (May 14, 2011)

*Re: RuneScape FPS problem*



koala said:


> 2-5% for csrss.exe is nothing to worry about, and won't affect your framerates.
> 
> Click the CPU column header in Task Manager to re-order the list, highest to lowest, so you can see more clearly which process is using the most. Also, make sure the '_Show processes from all users_' box is ticked so all the entries are displayed.
> 
> The Optimizer link is working for me. I've downloaded the file and attached it below (DCO_1.1.4.zip - 4mb), so you can download from here instead.


There seems to be a process named "System Idle Process". Right clicking it does nothing. It's taking up 70-95% CPU apparently, is this process essential?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: RuneScape FPS problem*

System Idle is where the CPU is doing nothing.

If it's at 95%, then the other 5% is being used by whatever programs are running. Basically, 70-95% Idle means the CPU is not being used much.

What are the other processes at the top of the list, apart from System Idle, that are using more than 0%?


----------



## Obsoleet (May 14, 2011)

*Re: RuneScape FPS problem*

Ah ok thought so >.< and I've got Svchost.exe, TrustedInstaller.exe, Csrss.exe, System (comes up occasionally), and taskmgr.exe. They all usually stay at about 1-10%, but occasionally I see one or two go to 10-25% but the frame rate doesn't change.

Also chrome comes up sometimes to about 3%


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: RuneScape FPS problem*

TrustedInstaller.exe is part of Windows Update, and is known for being a resource hog and slowing down computers.

Click the Start button, type *services.msc* in the search box and hit Enter. When the Services window appears, scroll down to 'Windows Module Installer' under the Name column. Double click it to open its Properties window. Click the Stop button. Change the Startup Type to Manual and click the Apply button. Reboot the computer and try running a game.

In your first post, you said the CPU usage was 80-100%. Are you still getting this high figure while playing any games?


----------



## Obsoleet (May 14, 2011)

*Re: RuneScape FPS problem*



koala said:


> TrustedInstaller.exe is part of Windows Update, and is known for being a resource hog and slowing down computers.
> 
> Click the Start button, type *services.msc* in the search box and hit Enter. When the Services window appears, scroll down to 'Windows Module Installer' under the Name column. Double click it to open its Properties window. Click the Stop button. Change the Startup Type to Manual and click the Apply button. Reboot the computer and try running a game.
> 
> In your first post, you said the CPU usage was 80-100%. Are you still getting this high figure while playing any games?


It's running alot smoother, I think it's fixed! On RuneScape it's constantly 20+ FPS in a crowded area  If I have any other issues I'll report them. Thanks a bunch


----------

